# Things to ask your subs.



## 1BadHawk (Nov 14, 2004)

I have a few things in particular I like to ask about people who want to sub for me, but was wondering what you all think are some important questions to ask? 

I read a psychology book one a while back that had a ton of indirect questions which told you alot about peoples behaviors and personalities and how that might relate to their actions as employees. I only remember a few questions and cant even remember the answers and their meenings, but would love to find that book again.

Questions like: If your driving the speed limit down a city street late at night and no other cars are out, as the stop light changes from green to yellow, do you a. slow down and prepare to stop, b. speed up to beet the red c. resume speed and pass through the intersection

Same scenario, but the light changes from yellow to red.

Questions like that. Their were a ton of them and they all told you a little about the individuals personality.

Anyhow, back to my original reason for posting.... what questions do you ask before you hire a sub.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

1BadHawk said:


> I have a few things in particular I like to ask about people who want to sub for me, but was wondering what you all think are some important questions to ask?
> 
> I read a psychology book one a while back that had a ton of indirect questions which told you alot about peoples behaviors and personalities and how that might relate to their actions as employees. I only remember a few questions and cant even remember the answers and their meenings, but would love to find that book again.
> 
> ...


I don't see where that traffic light thing could tell you anything, I always stopped for reds and prepared to stop for yellows, until i drove big rigs to New York city and had a cop explain to me that unless I wanted a empty trailer before the light changed, to never stop, yeld and go, in the middle of the night, they will clean out a load of meat from a truck so fast even a hi lo can't do it that quick.
now I would respond to that question with a question. What city? where in that city? the answer is in the response to the question.


----------



## M-Pact Snow (Feb 2, 2005)

In my opinion (and we all Know what opinions are like) I try to ask my subs questions that will reveal to me if they are a passionate person or very passive. I prefer to find that passionate ass that will allways make my life hard but is loyal to the bone. I would believe that is how the questions in the psych book are referring to (in so many words).

I ask an array of both direct and indirect questions about their personnalities. I also make it very clear and direct on how it is to work for me due to my level of passion and perfection.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I guess I'm really different then I ask the important questions.. Do you have a drivers license, Have you ever plowed snow before, Are you available 24/7. But thats just some of my questions, maybe I'm off my rocker...


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Epic Lawn Care said:


> I guess I'm really different then I ask the important questions.. Do you have a drivers license, Have you ever plowed snow before, Are you available 24/7. But thats just some of my questions, maybe I'm off my rocker...


Too funny man


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

my wife just told me a funny psych question: Repeat after me, say "silk, silk, silk" now what does a cow drink?

Obviously the answer is water, but I said milk. Guess I'm not hired


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Grn Mtn said:


> my wife just told me a funny psych question: Repeat after me, say "silk, silk, silk" now what does a cow drink?
> 
> Obviously the answer is water, but I said milk. Guess I'm not hired


LOL...What a bunch of wise a**es we are..


----------



## smiti105 (Nov 1, 2004)

How about Are you gonna show up and plow for me??. It isnt a social service test. Do you mind working long hours in the middle of the night? Are you allergic to salt? LOL.


----------



## TRUE TURF LAWN (Sep 12, 2005)

Back Round Check So You Don't Get Some Drunk Guy That Will Lose The A Count For You. Just A Thought. And A Piss Test To Maybe.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Questions:
Are you married?
Do you have kids?
Do you have a house?
If yes, Do you have a mortgage?
Are you broke?

If they answer yes to all of the above they will be there when you need them!


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

TRUE TURF LAWN said:


> Back Round Check So You Don't Get Some Drunk Guy That Will Lose The A Count For You. Just A Thought. And A Piss Test To Maybe.


no doubt, guy down south of here hit and ran after hitting a girl on snowmobile last year with a company plow truck drug the sled and girl over 1/4 mile then left her dead on the road, he went home. Totally wasted freaking drunk with a revolked license from 3 prior DWIs. If I remember right he claimed during his Murder trial that he was unaware that he hit anything.
I think this is right, the specifics of distance may be wrong.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Do you have general liability insurance?

Are you willing to dedicate your truck or some of your trucks to my accounts?

24 hour availability?

What response time can you offer?

Do you have a pretty wife? Does she ride along with you? Okay, maybe I don't ask that one, but it is a plus if she does. lol Had to throw it in, everyone else was getting their wisecracks in. Anyone jumping off a bridge soon, I'd like to join. 

Do you realize you do not get paid until I get paid? This may take around 30 days for some accounts. But with me, you definately WILL get paid. Are you okay with this? I also tell them I don't do advances. I am not their Daddy.

What kind of experience do you have?

What truck/plow combo do you run?

I think these are legitimate questions along with some others that need to be asked. You have to let them know what to expect, and what is expected from them. It is important as in any other business relationship, or life relationship to be upfront and straight forward.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

hickslawns said:


> Do you realize you do not get paid until I get paid? This may take around 30 days for some accounts.


Coming from personal experience, I would not sub for someone that waits to pay me till they get paid. If you collected $ upfront, you should put aside the amount that will be going to your sub. Subs usually do not get paid much anyway, they should not have to wait to get paid. I would submit a bill to my "employer" once a week. Now of course if you did not collect $ upfront for your contract than this would be different, I wouldn't expect you to pay till you got paid, AND you were honest upfront on the terms. That is most important.


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

i do some sub work when i get done with mine and i get my money in 15 business days NO MATTER how much or how little


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

hickslawns said:


> Do you realize you do not get paid until I get paid? This may take around 30 days for some accounts. But with me, you definately WILL get paid. Are you okay with this? I also tell them I don't do advances. I am not their Daddy.


This is a very real issue to fully discuss prior to subbing. Personally, I would not sub (I don't anyway, but if I did) for anyone with that condition. It has nothing to do with advances or being your Daddy. I'm not yours, either. We would have an employment agreement where I got paid xxx for performing yyy services. Whether it's hourly or by the job, I would expect to be paid on a set schedule - for instance on Friday for work performed to that date. This is the same as an employee who works for any business owner. The business owner is taking the risks and getting the varying profits based on his business fluctuations. The employee is getting a set wage based on his performance.

What happens if the guy he plowed for does not pay you at all?


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

cet said:


> Questions:
> Are you married?
> Do you have kids?
> Do you have a house?
> ...


Cet has it right


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

hickslawns said:


> Do you realize you do not get paid until I get paid? This may take around 30 days for some accounts. But with me, you definately WILL get paid. Are you okay with this? I also tell them I don't do advances. I am not their Daddy.
> 
> .


 I can not see how you would make your subs wait until you get paid to pay them. What happens if your contact does not pay for 60 days? If you are going to pay them out of pocket in 30 days if your paid or not why make them wait? Youi say you don't do advances because your not their daddy but you expect them to advance your company plowing service with fuel and insurance then wait for thier much smaller percentage of the contract.
The main reason some sub in the first place is payment will be quick and your not out there looking for work on your own. Basically no headaches associated with billing and waiting for your money while a contract decides if they want to pay or not and if when they will pay.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Joe D said:


> ...you expect them to advance your company plowing service with fuel and insurance...


well put, Joe D


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

My reply to this post was apparantly not regionally translated well. Other than the one line everyone liked to rip apart, I think my points were valid and important points. I think the original post was looking for general questions to ask. If you are in a snowbelt, I guess you may expect to be paid after completion of work. If you don't get much snow such as in my area, there may not be annual contracts with retainers or monthly invoices and this is the way it works for us. We have 3 other contractors plus myself that take on the larger accounts. This is how we do it. It has worked this way for years, and our subs are accepting to this. The most important thing is to have upfront terms and never stiff your subs. 

I was not trying to be a jerk as far as the "I am not your Daddy" comment is concerned. I guess this applies more to my employees than subs. I have been burnt by employee advances before. The subs know they will get paid by me. They also know I can keep them busy, so they go for keeping several trucks busy, not dealing with advertising, not dealing with customers, and not dealing with getting stiffed by no-payers.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

I do not understand the you don't get paid till I get paid thought. To be honest that is one of the many risks of being in business. It sounds like, and this may not be the case but I would think it if offered a job with that clause, you could not afford to pay me if the contract did not pay up.
I have no issue with the 30 days part, even 45 days as long as that is agreed upon before the deal is made. I also would not do advances on work not done but would expect payment in a set amount of time and I would not care if the contract paid or not, thats the plus of being a sub.


----------

